# SEC Bomb is loaded and ready to be fired...



## MetallibamA (Mar 24, 2008)

If you are a fan of a rival SEC school, look out...One of you will be getting a Big Bama Bomb very soon...who could it be???

this is gonna be fun...

Reg


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

lookout


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Be careful because us Florida boys are well represented here, and remember you hit one of us you hit all of us. GO GATORS!!!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope you hit one of those damn Gators!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Can you say -Go CATS!:helloooo:


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't have to worry.I'm a WVU Mountaineers fan,also kinda partial to the Jayhawks.


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

*Go Vols!!! Good ol Rocky Top, Rocky Top TENNESSEE!!!! *


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

I hate the SEC! lol


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

deuce said:


> I hate the SEC! lol


Most people do hate what they fear!! SEC RULES!!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

silentjon said:


> I hope you hit one of those damn Gators!!!


Watch your tongue Jon!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

deuce said:


> I hate the SEC! lol


Yeah it is easier to hate when you can't live up to the standard.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

This should be very interesting! Hmmm.... Kory is right... you hit one Gator, you better watch out!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Roll tide!!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Go Vols!! T 

This could be the year!! But for what you just never can tell!!:brick:


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Introducing the 2009 National Collegiate Football Champions....The West Virginia Mountaineers!!!!Remember folks you heard it here first,on Cigar Live!!


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 10, 2008)

Roll Tide Roll


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

elmomac said:


> Go Vols!! T
> 
> This could be the year!! But for what you just never can tell!!:brick:


It is their year.... they won the Ladies Basketball Championship... AGAIN!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

g8trbone said:


> This should be very interesting! Hmmm.... Kory is right... you hit one Gator, you better watch out!!!


Hell, Michigan took out a whole team of gators! HAHAHAHAH


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

deuce said:


> Hell, Michigan took out a whole team of gators! HAHAHAHAH


Yeah it's too bad that Michigan couldn't beat Ohio State last year so they could face us in a game that really mattered.


----------



## MetallibamA (Mar 24, 2008)

Big Ten? Big East? Heard it all before, boys. Meh.

SEC Bomb is packed and ready to go...maybe I'll do one of each: One to a school in the East, one to a school in the West...Dang, this IS fun.

Tick tock, tick tock.

Reg


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

MetallibamA said:


> It'll be fun to see which Big 10 team gets blown out of the building by the end of the third quarter by which SEC team in the Championship game this season...Maybe they can send someone other than Ohio State, since they've gotten it handed to them two years running...first by the Gataz and then 364 days later the Cajuns from Red Stick. Ouch.
> 
> SEC Bomb is packed and ready to go...Will be an Eastern or Western Division bomb...or maybe one of each????
> 
> ...


I like it!! *S.E.C.- Celebrating 75 yrs. of Excellence!*.....


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

MetallibamA said:


> It'll be fun to see which Big 10 team gets blown out of the building by the end of the third quarter by which SEC team in the Championship game this season...Maybe they can send someone other than Ohio State, since they've gotten it handed to them two years running...first by the Gataz and then 364 days later the Cajuns from Red Stick. Ouch.
> 
> SEC Bomb is packed and ready to go...Will be an Eastern or Western Division bomb...or maybe one of each????
> 
> ...


Nicely put! I gotta say if I wasn't a Gator I would still be the fan of some SEC team, best conference in the nation...end of story.


----------



## MetallibamA (Mar 24, 2008)

deuce said:


> I hate the SEC! lol


After watching the best in the Big 10 blown out of the building by the third quarter twice in two years by SEC teams, I can totally understand that.

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MetallibamA (Mar 24, 2008)

koolhandk said:


> Nicely put! I gotta say if I wasn't a Gator I would still be the fan of some SEC team, best conference in the nation...end of story.


We beat the teetotal hell out of each other, (and pretty much hate each other, week in and week out:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin... Even the "bad" teams will wear you out.

After all is done, though, most all SEC schools pull for the Southern boys to kick some arse.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

MetallibamA said:


> We beat the teetotal hell out of each other, (and pretty much hate the hell out of each other, week in and week out)... Even the "bad" teams will wear you slap the hell out.
> 
> In the end, most all SEC schools pull for the Southern boys to kick some arse.


*No Doubt:biggrin:*


----------



## MetallibamA (Mar 24, 2008)

Heck, talking crap between conferences makes the offseason go faster...I love college football, period.

Don't take it personal, Big 10 and other assorted non SEC BOTL's...it's all part of the fun of CFB.

Is it September yet?

Reg


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

MetallibamA said:


> We beat the teetotal hell out of each other, (and pretty much hate each other, week in and week out:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin... Even the "bad" teams will wear you out.
> 
> After all is done, though, most all SEC schools pull for the Southern boys to kick some arse.


It is a rule in my house, if we weren't good enough to go on in any given year you root for the SEC team who was (there is always an SEC team that goes on). I wonder how many other conferences have the inter-conference respect the SEC does, what am I talking about who cares?


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

SEC does rule.

all i can say is this:









and this:









(now if our dang qb will remove his head from his posterior, we could make a run again this year)

and Reg, we'll see you in B.R. this year on Nov 8th!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

HAHA Count me out on those one. I am part of the SMU Crew. Go Mustangs.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Roll Tide Roll


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Jim, lets just hope that Saban can make it through the team practices without hurting him self









http://deepsouthsports.blogspot.com/2008/04/pure-class.html

But we are not without our own problems:
http://deepsouthsports.blogspot.com/2008/04/this-may-not-be-buckstached-osu-fan.html


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

No self respected SEC fan could miss the opportunity to make a shameless plug for his team! 
*
V

O

L

S

GO VOLS GO!*


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

To all you Florida fans, what the heck happened? Your trophy broke, $8,000 crystal ball down the drain.
http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/college/gators/orl-bcs-trophy-broken-041408,0,2367584.story

they did however find out who broke it:
"It was Plant High tight end Orson Charles who broke your 2006 BCS National Championship trophy Friday in Gainesville."
http://www2.tbo.com/content/2008/apr/16/sp-bull-china-shop-broken-trophy/

and just for fun:
http://www.ajc.com/blogs/content/shared-blogs/ajc/cfb/entries/2008/03/28/fun_facts_for_a.html

Fun Fact No. 1

Reasonable (or unreasonable) people can disagree over whether of not the SEC is the strongest football conference in the country. But here is the rundown, by conference, of the 10 national champions since the BCS began in 1998:

SEC (4): Tennessee (1998); LSU (2003); Florida (2006); LSU (2007).

Big 12 (2): Oklahoma (2000); Texas (2005).

ACC (1): Florida State (1999).

Big East (1): Miami (2001).

Big Ten (1): Ohio State (2002).

Pac-10 (1): Southern Cal (2004).

Fun Fact. No. 2

Well, it's really not a fact, but it is fun. Have you ever wondered what the football landscape would look like if Auburn had gotten a shot at the 2004 national championship, when the Tigers were 13-0? If Auburn had beaten Southern Cal or Oklahoma, the last five BCS national champions would be:

2003: LSU

2004: Auburn

2005: Texas

2006: Florida

2007: LSU

Is the SEC just lucky? Does the league just have better players and coaches? What explains this run of success? And will it continue?

Fun Fact No. 3

Here are the final attendance figures from the NCAA for the 2007 season. The SEC led in total attendance for the 27th consecutive year. The SEC also led in average attendance per game.

Conference-----Avg. attendance

SEC---------75,139

Big Ten-------71,158

Big 12-------60,419

Pac-10-------57,910

ACC---------53,733

Big East------41,455

Mountain West----33,657


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

silentjon said:


> I hope you hit one of those damn Gators!!!


I second this!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

koolhandk said:


> Be careful because us Florida boys are well represented here, and remember you hit one of us you hit all of us. GO GATORS!!!


Now thats spoken like a true Orange and Blue man. In all kinds of weather...we all stick together.

SEC donimates...now this should be fun.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

This is a great thread...ima itchin for some foo baugh...foo baugh...

Thanks...I like the blood a pumping in April...AND

AND
AND

we pay MIAMI in September...

Ya Mon


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

I cant wait.
this is always the longest part of the year, the anticipation for football season.
135 days, 4 hours, and 35 minutes till kickoff (central standard time of course)!


----------



## MetallibamA (Mar 24, 2008)

Rojo Camacho said:


> I cant wait.
> this is always the longest part of the year, the anticipation for football season.
> 135 days, 4 hours, and 35 minutes till kickoff (central standard time of course)!


No kidding.

Saturdays just plain SUCK without college football.

Reg


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

amen to that.
Reg, you ever read the blog "every day should be saturday"?


----------



## MetallibamA (Mar 24, 2008)

Rojo Camacho said:


> Jim, lets just hope that Saban can make it through the team practices without hurting him self
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was there for that...you should've seen the grin that Coach Saban had on his face after that play...it was hysterical.


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

Orange and White game was great, VOLS won!
Seriously, at this time of year I would pay to watch scrimages! What else is there to watch?


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

has he resolved the issue of too many players and not enough scholarships yet?


----------



## MetallibamA (Mar 24, 2008)

Rojo Camacho said:


> has he resolved the issue of too many players and not enough scholarships yet?


It's only an issue because certain feces flinging pressmonkeys want to make it one. PERSONALLY, I hope he gives every single sports "writer" in this state, and a few in the National Media coronaries, and that it's on TV so I can grab a beer, and fine cigar, TiVO it and laugh my ash off.

I've watched him at MSU, LSU at Miami and at Bama...Coach Saban doesn't do anything without a plan, and if he says the "Issue" isn't one, that's enough for me.

He'll do what every single other college coach does: He'll make tough decisions on the medical guys, (and unfortunately we have several that are going to go that route, kids that we desperately needed this fall...) and all sensitivity aside, we have a few Shula era clingons with no work ethic, even less talent and sh**ty attitudes that NEED to be run the hell off.

Go get 'em coach...

Reg


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

Saban is a great coach, not too media friendly, but a great coach. i dont doubt that he'll take care of his business.


----------



## MetallibamA (Mar 24, 2008)

Rojo Camacho said:


> Saban is a great coach, not too media friendly, but a great coach. i dont doubt that he'll take care of his business.


The press in this state have long had run of the football complex and could print anything they wanted and not lose access or have the coach say "Hey, you're an ignorant @sshat..."...some of the more egregious violators are now finding out Saban don't like them on a good day, has no qualms about tearing them a new one on a bad day, and cuts off contact wth those he deems to be the chronic turdflingers.

You probably noticed I don't hold the media in general in very high regard, and the sports media in particular even less so...so I see his disdain for the little rootweevils as a positive.:biggrin:

Reg


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

MetallibamA said:


> The press in this state have long had run of the football complex and could print anything they wanted and not lose access or have the coach say "Hey, you're an ignorant @sshat..."...some of the more egregious violators are now finding out Saban don't like them on a good day, has no qualms about tearing them a new one on a bad day, and cuts off contact wth those he deems to be the chronic turdflingers.
> 
> You probably noticed I don't hold the media in general in very high regard, and the sports media in particular even less so...so I see his disdain for the little rootweevils as a positive.:biggrin:
> 
> Reg


Reg, i totally agree. When he was at LSU he did the same thing, always held them at bay and was not afraid to rip off a few heads. Miles, on the other hand, just does not let anything out, its like area 51 over there now, no one know what the heck is going on. doesn't bother me too much though, makes it harder to scheme against a team that you know little about.

Man, i cant wait for football season
130 days, 11 hours, and 51 minutes


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

deuce said:


> I hate the SEC! lol


ME TOO!!!


----------

